# SLIDE LEAK



## DEL (Jun 18, 2007)

I HAVE A LEAK AT THE SLIDE ON MY TRAILER. THE RUBBER ROOF ON THE SLIDE IS IN GOOD SHAPE. THE PROBLEM IS WHERE THE RUBBER ROOF IS TIED INTO THE TOP OF THE SLIDE. THIS OCCURS ABOUT 6 INCHES FROM THE SIDE OF THE TRAILER. THERE IS A STRIP OF WOOD THAT RUNS THE LENGTH OF THE SLIDE AND IS FASTENED THROUGH THE RUBBER ROOF TO THE SLIDE. FROM THE SLIDE ROOF IT GOES UP AT ABOUT 45 DEGREES AND IS THEN FASTENED TO THE TOP OF THE SLIDE. THE LEAK IS COMING FROM THIS RISE WHERE IT IS TORN. I AM THINKING ABOUT USING SOME RUBBER ROOF MATERIAL AND PUTTING ANOTHER STRIP OF WOOD ON THE ROOF (OUTSIDE OF THE ONE THAT IS THERE ALREADY) AND THEN FASTENING THE NEW MATERIAL TO THETOP OF THE SLIDE.

I HAVE SPOKEN WITH A RV DEALER ABOUT THE REPAIR AND IT SOUNDS LIKE IT WOULD MORE DIFFICULT AND COST MORE THAN RAISING THE TITANIC.

IHOPE THIS IS CLEAR, BECAUSE IT IS A LITTLE DIFFICULT TO DESCRIBE.

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ALL YOUR HELP

DEL


----------



## Kirk (Jun 18, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

There are repair kits available for the RV rubber roofs at any good RV supply store. Camping World also has them on-line. They are easy to use and they work very well. As to what you asked, I really do not understand the problem.

(Please do not use all caps in your posts.)


----------



## benwd (Jun 20, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

KirkQuote-----"(Please do not use all caps in your posts.)"

Actually all caps don't bother a lot of people. From posts I've read over the years I have seen only a few comments from people who don't like it. It's like saying 'please dont use lower case at the beginning of your sentences because it irritates me' or 'please use proper punctuation because improper use of it irritates me.'
The point is that posters don't know what might or might not irritate each reader and cannot anticipate those people. And if someone believes that it is the 'general consensus' that all caps shouldn't be used then state your source, ie, the poll that was taken of all posters or some scientific study that has been done that says all people don't like all caps. That is, ' your' personal opinion doesn't count nor anyone elses that you care to reference.


----------



## hertig (Jun 20, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Actually, I don't like all caps, so that should be 'source' enough   :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 20, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Generally all caps indicates you are yelling.  A single capped word is done for "highlighting" or to bring attention to the word or phrase.  I would say MOST people in a forum arena do not like all caps, myself included.


----------



## benwd (Jun 21, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Well, that's two meaningless opinions. What about a poll or a study? Personally I like caps but that's just another meaningless opinion isn't it?


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 21, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Come on folks, grow up.....


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 21, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Way back when e-mail first started out before the Internet (primarily on LANs/WANs in big businesses and the military) it was universally agreed that it was bad manners to use all caps.  Actually way back when, most e-mails were in all lower case. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jun 21, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Have a buddy at work who sends E-mails in caps only. It's the only way he can see what he's typing. Blind as a bat.  He has to look at all the drawings with a magnifying glass. Could be why some people post in all caps. Oh, and Texas keeps issuing him a drivers license. 
  :dead: 

  Hey ARCHER, at least we got them off FR, and Fords for awhile :laugh:  :laugh
 OOPS


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 21, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

gOT tHAT rIGHT........oops.....got the darn things backwards.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## benwd (Jun 21, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

DL said----"it was universally agreed that it was bad manners to use all caps." 

Where was this agreement made and what was the organization who made it? If you can't point to something to support such a statement then you are shooting from the hip.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Hey benwd, In the military/business world a formal contract is not needed to accomplish universal agreement.  It is called "accepted practice". 

If you can't see the smaller lower case then by all means go ahead and use all caps.  The whole point is to communicate and participate on the forum.  I was just passing on info that I recalled from my distant past.  Like I said, originally nobody used any caps.  It was faster to type that way.  

I shoot from the hip most of the time.  So what.  Since you chose to get personal, I think you probably get up on the wrong side of the bed most of the time.  So what. :laugh:


----------



## benwd (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

That's your opinion since you can't point to anything.

Lower case or caps is a choice as some don't mind either or some prefer one over the other. The poster doesn't know how to satisfy everyone so it is his choice.

I get up on the same side of the bed every morning, ie the north side. What in the world does that have to do with using all caps or lower case?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Hey Benwd, if you want someone to "state their source", I think it is time you do just that.  Here is my source: If you remember grade school, your teacher SHOULD have taught proper grammar.  Uppercase letters start a sentence and then you switch to lowercase.  That is the reason for the "shift" key on the keyboard you are using right now.  (As pointed out, there are exceptions.)

Sorry to be a smart---, but I have heard just about enough.  You said earlier that my opinion was meaningless.  For your information, the poll that was started so far has 11 votes for emphasis using uppercase only and 2 that agree that it is a waste of time.  I was only allowed to vote once or I would have voted for both. 

The poster that started this is probably wondering what the heck he started.  He got a square answer from Kirk and you jumped down his throat for asking politely to not use ALL caps.  

Here is another one of my meaningless opinions, ENOUGH SAID.


----------



## benwd (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

NOT ENOUGH SAID

Actually there is no grammer rule that says a person can't use all caps if he wishes. And a few opinions one way or another is not statistically significant and therefore meaningless.

There are times when my eyes aren't so good and caps help so there are times when I prefer caps as I'm sure others do. But, that's statistically insignificant. Those who like to use caps should be free to do it without others harping on it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Your the one "HARPING".  The rest of us are tired of it.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Hey DEL, We forgot to welcome you to the forum. Sometimes we get off topic a little bit. A lot of good guys on this site, so come on back and join in on the fun.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Thanks for heading back on track Butch, hopefully we can stay there. Yeah Del, come on back, If you dare......It usually does not get this serious.We really are a bunch of good ol' guys (and a few gals).


----------



## benwd (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

If the moderator were to come in and say there is a rule that no one use all caps then we have a rule to point to and abide by because it's his forum. But, if there is no rule then it's 'posters choice'.

Maybe the moderator will tell us what the rules are regarding caps and we'll be done with it. But, if it's an opinion with no stated rule either way then we're right back where we started.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK



What do you think Butch? I expect if Cindy were to vote in our little Poll, she would vote: Waste of Time

Personally, I would like to see her delete the whole thing. Soon it would be all forgotten. Maybe I will call her tomorrow and suggest that.


----------



## benwd (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Well, the moderator may have a vote and may delete the whole thing but that doesn't make it a forum rule. If there is a rule then there's a rule.

You can actually call the moderator and suggest what they do! Whew!


----------



## benwd (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

And actually, the discussion was reasonable, albeit a little off topic, but not really seeing as how the original post was all caps and the second poster mentioned all caps.
 If this thread is removed or posts have been removed then a lot of readers will see that you used your 'connections' to have things removed that you disagree with.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Hey benwd, here's some food for thought.  A "universally accepted practice" is considered the same as a formal rule or law in a "Court of Law".  

If you would take the time to check out other forums on the Internet you would soon discover that all forums universally communicate in lower case in lieu of all caps.  How many commercial e-mails have you received from businesses that were in all caps.

Generally speaking when you talk to someone you talk in a normal tone of voice.  You don't SHOUT.  All caps is considered shouting.  So when someone asks you to use lower case they are only asking that you don't shout at them.

If you want to shout, please feel free to do so, and we will feel free to not listen. :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

What they do is up to them, I have no control over this forum.  They are intelligent and will do what they think best. 
This page has gotten completely off the wall and away from the topic.  You have taken one mans opinion and run it in the ground because you don't agree.  The funny part is you have not used all caps, not once.  WE have said there are exceptions.  If you need caps to see, FINE, but again you have not used them and that is one thing that makes this whole conversation ridiculous. 
I have said "enough said" and that is all I am going to say.  Good bye


----------



## benwd (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

The thread is still here and that's good.

The thread has two topics, one is about a leak in the roof and the other is about posting with all caps because all caps were used by the OP and the second poster refered to his use of all caps.

I'm not unaware that most people post in lower case but that doesn't mean everyone has to.

I'm not unaware that some consider upper case as shouting as I've seen that claim before, but that doesn't make it so, only as interpreted by some. The OP used caps and clearly wasn't shouting so anyone who perceived it as shouting is perception challenged. When you say all caps is shouting it is opinion only when those who use caps clearly are not intending to shout.

I haven't taken one man's opinion and run it in to the ground. I have stated that some are opinionated against all caps and my point has been that a poster is free to use either. What has been run in to the ground is the opinions that one should not be free to use caps.

I don't use all caps because I choose not to and I don't believe anyone who chooses to use all caps shouldn't be told they can't or implied that someone reading it doesn't want them to do so by saying 'please do not use all caps in your posts'. If all caps bothers someone just like other things in posts bother people, then don't read it. There is no rule on this or any other forum that anyone has to read stuff they don't like and that includes anything I write. And no one on this or any other forum can declare 'enough said' except the moderator.

I would suggest that anyone who chooses to post in all caps to do so and be happy and anyone who mis-interprets it as shouting shouldn't read it. Generally accepted practices don't limit the freedoms of all.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

WOW, gone three weeks and never heard this kind of conversatation around the campfire   (no fires because of no fire burn due to drought) Kirk just stated what most of us that post regular will tell posters.  No big deal 

Del, if you are still around after all this lets try to get back to your leak problem.  Don't fully understand what you are speaking of but,a strip of tape or any material made for rubber roof repair should solve the problem.  Is the strip of wood on top of the slide rubber roof material


----------



## Poppa (Jun 26, 2007)

Re: SLIDE LEAK

Poor guy could be like me amd computer dumb some times :laugh:  You know upper case only bothers me when it comes from my X wife      it means she's P.O.'D about something I did 29 years ago.

But did any body solve the guy's leaky problem. I just bought a 5 th wheel with a slide and first chance I get I am going to put one of those little awnings on it to keep the leaves and crud from building up. I am to lazy to climb a ladded everytime I want to close the slide   :laugh:


----------

